# obsession wth shoes normal?



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

nak
my 18 month old daughter is obsessed with wearing shoes. Unless there is a bath on the other side, she will not take them off, to the point where she has worn sandals to bed the last three nights? Is this normal? If not, what do i do about it?


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it.

My son sometimes walks around the house with only one shoe. Weird thing is, his half brother did the same thing, though at an older age, and long before youngest was born. Oldest is at college now on scholarship. Don't know how many shoes he wears in the dorm. (LOL)


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

I think a lot of toddlers like shoes, especially girls. DD wants to wear hers, mine, her brother's, and her dad's a lot. If she is wanting to wear some to bed, maybe get her some Robeez or slippers in her favorite color as that might be more comfy? DD is obsessed with purple, and is constantly wanting to wear her purple crocs.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Normal.







Some toddlers have loveys. Some have blankets. Some have <insert whatever odd thing here> that they prefer as a comfort item. And sometimes it's just a fun thing, whether it's shoes or hats, or whatever.









If your LO can sleep comfortably in shoes I wouldn't stress a bit. It's likely a stage and will pass with time.

My toddler had a pair of red shiny shoes I got her last winter and she wore them ALL THE TIME. Loved those things. Until she discovered her furry boots. Then she wore them all the time. Until she discovered her tiedyed fake crocs.







And so on. I'm not a big shoe person at all, so it surprised me that she's so into shoes, but there you have it. We laugh about it. It's cute.


----------



## grisaleen (May 14, 2005)

My daughter is 23 months and wears shoes to bed all the time. Not every night, but often. She's been doing it since she was probably 15 months. She gets a little more tangled up in her blankets when she has shoes on, but even when she's asleep you can't take the shoes off or she'll wake up and yell at you. I just quit bothering.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

sounds just like my dd!


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Both of my girls are also just crazy about their shoes! And clothes for that matter! I guess just like their mummum! heehee!


----------



## cheygirl (Jun 13, 2006)

Sounds normal. DD is in love with shoes too - she changes her shoes at least 3x a day, from slippers to boots to sneakers back to boots. She hasn't yet tried to wear them to bed, but does insist on bringing other weird things to bed like rocks, books, a jacket, and my lip balm....so shoes wouldn't be a suprise.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

19m old DD2 LOVES shoes, I often have to sneak them off while she is asleep because she won't let me while she is awake. I can not take her into a shoe store, she goes nuts, running around gathering up shoes and trying to put them on. Tonight at the pool she got ahold of someone's flipflops, put them on, and wore them in the pool.









I remember DD1 having a slppy cup obsession at that age, she wouldn't even drink out of it, just carry around an empty cup. It is really not pleasant to roll over on a sippy cup in the middle of the night BTW.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

My DD loves shoes. She switches pairs about 12 times a day...she wears her shoes, her brother's, mine, DH's etc...

Sometimes she wants to wear them to bed or to nap in too.


----------



## cyndimo (Jul 20, 2005)

DS LOVES shoes - he'll put on just about any shoes that his feet will fit into (but he'll try baby shoes too)
He loves women's shoes that clunk as he walks on the wood floors.
No word on when this obsession will end, but DS is nearly 3 now.
- C


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't think there's anything wrong with it--it's just another thing for newly-independent toddlers to have control over.

My dd loves all shoes--hers, ours, kids' shoes at the park. Basically any shoes she can get her hands on. She hasn't wanted to keep them on all the time and doesn't have issues with taking them off, but she carries them around the house a fair amount.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My DD2 can't function without her shoes. If I don't put them on her immediately the minute she's out of bed, and follows me around and pesters me and grabs at her feet and bangs on the dresser where I keep the shoes, until I finally go get them. If she sees any shoes anywhere lying around, even adult shoes, she demands to have them put on her. And she loves playing with and touching other people's shoes.

Normal, I think. With DD1, it was jackets. She wore her windbreaker right through the hottest days of summer, the year she was 1 yo. So far, DS doesn't have any little obssessions-- maybe it's a girl thing? I dunno.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

My son (he's 19 mths) loves shoes. For a while there he was sleeping in his crocks (well I took them off after he fell asleep).







He wants to wear everyone else's shoes not just his own. He is fascinated with my sister's heals.


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Nothing to worry about. Toddlers do weird stuff sometimes, and it doesn't mean anything.

My dd loves other people's shoes. When we have guests over, dd gets their shoes out and tries to walk around in them. It's super-cute.


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My DD has worn shoes to bed AND in the bath, lol. They were jellies though, so it wasn't an issue. I wouldn't worry- toddler girls are silly with shoes.


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

My daughter was like this at 18 months, she has outgrown it since (somewhat) she still LOVES shoes and especially shopping for shoes but she doesn't obsess over them (at least most of the time)>


----------



## Miss 1928 (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
My DD has worn shoes to bed AND in the bath, lol. They were jellies though, so it wasn't an issue. I wouldn't worry- toddler girls are silly with shoes.

Heck, *I'm silly with shoes*. I have many dozens of pairs. I actually opened this thread, not because my DD is obsessed, but because _I_ am.







(I don't wear any of them to bed though.








)

Interesting to know that obsessions start so young.


----------



## cat2116 (Sep 20, 2007)

ha ha My 2yr old DD wears her wellies to bed!!!! I have to sneak them off


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

DD's first word was shoes!!

She says "szzzz"

She's 17mo and a late talker, just the last couple weeks we've realized that her "szzz" is consistent in meaning and intent. She also says "tcha" (chair) and "keeeeee" (key, of course).

But "szzz" was the first, and still the most frequent.

She is OBSESSED with shoes. She's never yet insisted on wearing them to bed but I wouldn't be surprised if someday she did. She loves to put them on, take them off. Try to walk around in her big brother's shoes. Wakes up in the morning, sees daddy's sneakers beside the bed, grins, points and yells "SZZZ!"

We went to the shoe store a few weeks ago... she was in HEAVEN!


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

Normal!

Two out of my four have loved shoes - one to the point that it was the only word she uttered for 6 months! She moved on to hats later and is now a normally developing 10 year old (albeit moody, but I'm pretty sure the shoes have nothing to do with it







). Now I'm stuck in the phase again with little DS. He has slept cuddling his shoes.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah dont worry too much - just try to keep them softer soles espically if she has them on constantly


----------

